# Wago 750-881 über Internet zugreifen



## mortus (20 September 2012)

Ich habe eine Wago 750-881 zu Hause und würde diese gerne über das Internet bzw von extern steuern.
Welche Möglichkeiten würden bestehen?
Habe eine Fritzbox 7270.
Würde es mit DynDns und dann VPN funktionieren?
Habe die Dyn-Daten von selfhost angegeben und den Port 80 freigegeben.
Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## dast (21 September 2012)

DynDNS ist sinnvoll, wenn du keine statische IP hast, was bei dir vermutlich der Fall ist.
Dann  kannst du bequem über einen Domain-Namen auf deine Fritzbox zugreifen,  da dir der DynDNS-Server den (von dir gewählten) Domain-Namen in die  IP-Adresse deiner Fritzbox übersetzt.
Dazu muss allerdings die  Fritzbox jedesmal, wenn sie eine neue IP-Adresse von deinem Anbieter  bekommt diese dem DynDNS-Server mitteilen.

Um bequem und sicher  (da verschlüsselt) auf deinen WAGO 750-881 Controller zuhause  zuzugreifen würde ich auf jeden Fall VPN benutzen.
Wenn du das VPN  z.B. im Bridging-Modus betreibst und du dich von extern in das VPN  einwählst, dann ist es so als ob dein PC zuhause im Netz hängt.
Er integriert sich völlig transparent und erhält sogar eine  IP-Adresse des dortigen Subnetzes zugewiesen.

Anleitungen zum EInrichten von DynDNS und VPN auf den verschiedensten Routern sollten sich im Netz finden.

Eine Anleitung von WAGO, allerdings ohne VPN, aber dafür mit Port-Forwarding, findest du hier: http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/a1032/a103208d_f.htm

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter :wink:.

LG Daniel.


----------



## mortus (21 September 2012)

Danke erstmal


----------



## mortus (23 September 2012)

Ich kann die Sps über den Domainnamen anpingen aber nicht mit Codesys programmieren. Habe die Ports freigegeben. Für Codesys 2455. Was kann das Problem wohl sein? Lg


----------



## dast (23 September 2012)

mortus schrieb:


> Ich kann die Sps über den Domainnamen anpingen aber nicht mit Codesys programmieren. Habe die Ports freigegeben. Für Codesys 2455. Was kann das Problem wohl sein? Lg


Bist du jetzt nach der Anleitung von WAGO, ohne VPN, dafür mit Port-Forwarding vorgegangen?
Was heißt du kannst die SPS über den Domainnamen anpingen?
Du meinst über den Hostnamen deiner SPS, oder?
Hast du jetzt versucht deine SPS von "außen" anzupingen?
Das wird nicht so einfach gehn, weil ping nicht mit normalen UDP/TCP-Paket arbeitet sondern mit dem  Internet Control Message Protocol (ICMP) und somit nicht einfach per Port-Forwarding weitergeleitet werden kann.
Vermutlich hast du "nur" deine Fritz-Box angepingt.

* Wie sieht denn dein Aufbau bzw. Einstellungen genau aus bzw. welche Schritte hast du genau gemacht?*


----------



## mortus (23 September 2012)

Genau bin nach der Anleitung gegangen. Habe dann wahrscheinlich nur die Fritzbox angepingt.
Wie komm ich denn dann auf die SPS? Muss zusätzlich noch was eingestellt werden?


----------



## dast (24 September 2012)

Also, wenn du nach Anleitung vorgegangen bist sollte eigentlich alles funktionieren  ...

Probier  mal zuerst direkt mit der IP-Adresse (die deine Fritzbox von deinem  Anbieter bekommen hat, also ohne den DynDNS-Domainname) von "außen" auf  die WEB-Konfigurationsseite deiner WAGO 750-881 per Browser zu gehn,  z.B. per: http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/webserv/index.htm (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx steht für deine IP-Adresse)
Die IP-Adresse kannst du z.B. über http://whatismyipaddress.com/ ausfindig machen.
Damit  das funktioniert musst du natürlich die Weiterleitung des Ports 80  (HTTP) an deine SPS (oder besser gesagt deren IP-Adresse) an der  Fritzbox einstellen.
Wenn das funktioniert, würde ich die Verbindung über den DynDNS-Domainnamen probieren und dann das ganze für CoDeSys ...

PS: Eventuell musst du die Ports auf deiner Fritzbox noch "freischalten" (Firewall)?!

LG Daniel.


----------

